# Scared off mother pigeon help



## dmsevilla (Mar 20, 2020)

Hello, I recently discovered pigeons sitting outside my window inside a long planter that runs along the outside of our flat. Didn't realize they had babies until just 2 days ago as I rarely look in their direction (they are tucked about 2 1/2 - 3 feet under a wall mounted AC unit). After looking online, I estimate they are only a few days old. While I was out, my partner accidentally put on the heat for an hour or two without thinking. I came back home and see the mother has gone. I just about died and am really worried. No doubt she was scared off from the unit turning on above her as I have never seen the babies unattended since I discovered them. They are in the nest and are shaking but nestled up together and it looks like they are sleeping mostly. Is there any chance the mother will return? The unit will not be turned on again of course. I notice both parents are taking shifts, one leaves for the night and the other for the day. Perhaps the father will return not realizing what scared off the mother and continue caring for them? I really don't know what to do. I can't reach the nest easily without crawling on a very narrow overhang to a 15 floor drop to the street below. If anyone has any insight about these birds I would I really appreciate your counsel. Thank you


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Nothing much you can do about the situation. They need to be kept warm by one of the parents if only a couple of days old. I really hope one of them will return. Best will be to stay away from the area as one of them might be watching from a distance. Let us know if they do return.


----------



## dmsevilla (Mar 20, 2020)

*Parents return*

They returned! The father (though I really don't know who is who) came back in the early evening not even realizing what scared off the mother, and the mother returned today late morning. Thank goodness! Thank you for your response


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Great news!


----------

